# My Pretty Little Ella



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Awww, Ella was such an adorable pup, she has grown into a beautiful golden girl.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

More

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

She is beautiful love the picture of her helping with the lights.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Aaww, she was such a cute pup and is now a beautiful young girl. 

Love the one on top of the couch cushions. Col, who is not allowed on the couches has been trying to convince us that the armrests are no part of the couch. No way, no go to her despair, lol. 

I like the one when she tries to get in the tub also. Was the water running ? Does she try to join you in there ?


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I think the water was draining when she was trying to get in. Her spot on the couch cushions doesn't work anymore because they sink down underneath her. I think those ones were in the early spring. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

More recent ones

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Love the tongue out shot! She is gorgeous. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Tongue shot was her very first boat ride 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

She's so cute

Miked


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ella*

I love the name Ella and she is so cute!


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Thank you. I think the name really fits her too. I actually found out after I chose her name that it was my great grandmother's name. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

Such a pretty girl 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Great pictures. They sure do enrich our lives, don't they?


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Wonderful pictures.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Beautiful girl you have there  It's obvious she has a lot of fun and no doubt makes your life more fun too.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Sleeping with her tongue poking out. Very interested when she heard a video that had puppies crying on my lap top. She came running over as soon as she heard it. Then her sleeping position this morning while I was getting my coffee.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

At the lake


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hiking and deciding she likes the pool now that it's the end of the summer


----------



## JordanWalker (Aug 14, 2014)

Ella is such a beauty. She looks so cute when she was a pup and now she's a real charmer. I like her silly pics especially the one with the lights on and also the pic wherein she plays with the water.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Today's run


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Cool pictures!


----------

